# Small 4x4 pigeon training trailer



## Andyfitz (May 29, 2010)

Hello all, I want to build a small pigeon trailer for training this summer. I was wondering if you all had any ideas of how the lay out should be. I have a small 4x4 trailer that I will be using and want to make it as light as possible. If anyone has made one feel free to give me some ideas or if you have any pictures of some small shipping trailers please share. Thank you


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

How many birds?


----------



## Andyfitz (May 29, 2010)

Would like it to fit about 70 birds or so I thinking about havin 3 sections on it each section could hold around 25 pigeons


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

4x4 is that by feet?
cause that will be super small for 75 birds


----------



## newtopidgeons (Mar 11, 2011)

Man Ive searched since Ive seen this post, Im hoping to see this project come to life. I really cant find any details. I know our crates are 2'x4' so you could actually put two on each side and have four.


----------



## newtopidgeons (Mar 11, 2011)

blongboy said:


> 4x4 is that by feet?
> cause that will be super small for 75 birds


you can go six feet high, atleast.


----------



## Andyfitz (May 29, 2010)

how many pigeons can you fit a a 2'x4' crate?


----------



## newtopidgeons (Mar 11, 2011)

Andyfitz said:


> how many pigeons can you fit a a 2'x4' crate?


They have alot of crates on the trailer I saw and never had to put many at all to each one, Im not shure whats recomended.


----------



## Andyfitz (May 29, 2010)

newtopidgeons said:


> Man Ive searched since Ive seen this post, Im hoping to see this project come to life. I really cant find any details. I know our crates are 2'x4' so you could actually put two on each side and have four.


I am going to get started this weekend I will post some pics for you all when I get some done any ideas you want to through at me before I start feel free


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

Look as any of the race start video on U-tube crates are stacked so you could carry up to 200 birds with not much problem.


----------



## newtopidgeons (Mar 11, 2011)

Andyfitz said:


> I am going to get started this weekend I will post some pics for you all when I get some done any ideas you want to through at me before I start feel free


Only idea I have is to make the crates or sections were you can hang waterers on the outside.


----------



## Andyfitz (May 29, 2010)

Well it took a while to get the trailer done and I forgot to post pictures of the prodject as I was working on it but I thought I would post some pics of the final product.


----------



## Andyfitz (May 29, 2010)

last pic what do you all think?


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

Andyfitz said:


> last pic what do you all think?


I think that is the smallest trailer I ever saw. 

What was the original purpose?

Looks good - is there a way to release all three levels at the same time?


----------



## birdkeeper (Jun 24, 2009)

That is a nice looking training trailer.


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

That's awesome. I've been wanting to do the same thing but haven't gotten to it. How much do you think it weighs and have you pulled it to see if it has enough weight to stay on the road.


----------



## Wayne Johnson (Oct 1, 2010)

Do you load the birds in the compartments or in crates that are then slid into the compartments?


----------



## Andyfitz (May 29, 2010)

The original purpose of the trailer was just a little flat bed trailer bought at harbor frieght. I was going to come up with a system to release all of the birds at the same time but the purpose of the trailer right now is just for training. I built it for a guy in the club that lives close to me so we could just help each other train and transport the birds. I Do not know exactly how much it weighs but I would guess only a couple of hundred pounds. I can pull it easily myself. it was road tested last night from the guy in my club and he has not let me know of any problems.


----------



## Andyfitz (May 29, 2010)

Wayne Johnson said:


> Do you load the birds in the compartments or in crates that are then slid into the compartments?


you load the birds in the compartment. you can see from the one pic there is a one way door for each section on the side of the trailer


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

Just a thought if you were to spring the door open and had a chain on each side to hold them flat. then with a single release all three door would drop to a take off board. It that way it could be used for small races. I have a toss crate 18 x24 and have taken 10 birds so you could be in the 100 bird race range. Just someting to think about.


----------



## newtopidgeons (Mar 11, 2011)

Its awesome.


----------



## Wayne Johnson (Oct 1, 2010)

That is Genius!


----------



## NayNay (Mar 16, 2011)

That is really awesome. You have some serious skills. Mind if I ask how much it cost to build? 
What are the blue parts made of? Doesn't look like plywood...


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

The pigeon hauler came out great looking, good luck with it..


----------



## Andyfitz (May 29, 2010)

NayNay said:


> That is really awesome. You have some serious skills. Mind if I ask how much it cost to build?
> What are the blue parts made of? Doesn't look like plywood...


off the top of my head without the trailer the cost was probably around $200 to build. The blue parts are vinyl coates polyester the same material that is used for tarps on tractor trailers


----------



## NayNay (Mar 16, 2011)

That is awesome! It has inspired me to perhaps at some point in the future make a slide out version for my VW bus. The tarps are a great idea- where do you buy that stuff? 

*Funkadelic Tiger Bus *


----------



## dogging_99 (Apr 21, 2009)

Just a thought, I would have some kind of floor grate in the sections so when you hit a "BUMP" /\/\/\ the birds have something to hang on to


----------



## Wayne Johnson (Oct 1, 2010)

So the sides are not rigid? They are made of tarp material stretched over a frame?


----------



## Thunderbird Racing (Jul 24, 2010)

dogging_99 said:


> Just a thought, I would have some kind of floor grate in the sections so when you hit a "BUMP" /\/\/\ the birds have something to hang on to


just curious, but do you have some kind of grate floor in you training baskets?

trailer looks awesome as is IMO


----------



## dogging_99 (Apr 21, 2009)

Thunderbird Racing said:


> just curious, but do you have some kind of grate floor in you training baskets?
> 
> trailer looks awesome as is IMO


I have 9.5"x9.5"x3/4" nest box grill w/small hog rings holding them together. i put them in to keep feet and bird cleaner. not for them to hold on to as much, not needed since I haul the birds in the back of my CJ-7 but the suspension is smooth enough even on a washboard gravel road that the birds aren't beat up when we get to the release point. 

I have 4ea trailers some are smooth riding and some bounce like hell on small bumps and such. Dont know if that small trailer has suspension like some motorcycle trailers or no suspension at all.

Just pointing out any improvements that may or may not hold merit to an already super build.


----------



## Andyfitz (May 29, 2010)

Never seen any shipping trailers add something for grip. Our club truck has metal floors so I would think that would a bit more slick than my wood floors I just never heard anyone in the club worried about it or complain about a slick floor


----------



## Andyfitz (May 29, 2010)

Wayne Johnson said:


> So the sides are not rigid? They are made of tarp material stretched over a frame?


Yes you got it exactly right


----------



## Wayne Johnson (Oct 1, 2010)

Make sure you keep a good coat of Armorall on it. Those tarps are vulnerable to sunlight. I have used them to make ponds and anything exposed to the sun only lasts one year then turns brittle and breaks up. Just keep it in the shade and they last a very long time. I wonder about liquid car wax. It may protect even better.


----------



## Andyfitz (May 29, 2010)

Wayne Johnson said:


> Make sure you keep a good coat of Armorall on it. Those tarps are vulnerable to sunlight. I have used them to make ponds and anything exposed to the sun only lasts one year then turns brittle and breaks up. Just keep it in the shade and they last a very long time. I wonder about liquid car wax. It may protect even better.


thanks for the pointer I will make sure I do that hope I do not have to reline it after a year we will see I will keep you posted on how it looks in a year


----------



## Wayne Johnson (Oct 1, 2010)

Thanks, I love your design.


----------

